
In praise of gentrification - refurb
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2018/06/23/in-praise-of-gentrification
======
pmdulaney
It's common to hear people complaining about gentrification. So you would
think the opposite would be a GOOD thing -- but it's not. Case in point:
Westwood, the district of Los Angeles that is home to UCLA. It was THE
happening place in the 1970's. On our first date my wife and I went to see
Star Wars at the Avco on Wilshire. Between the rise of the multiplex theatres
(Westwood once had the highest concentration of movie theaters in the world)
and an unfortunate gang-related incident in which a thug mowed down
pedestrians on the sidewalk, Westwood has fallen on hard times. Lots of
business and restaurant addresses stand vacant. It's sad -- and to me, quite
baffling, because Westwood is one of the most walkable parts of LA.

